# The Hippies are coming!



## hondodawg

Rainbow family gathering is set for first week of July above timber lakes and currant creek reservoir.

http://www.welcomehome.org/rainbow/

Our family business got word from the city council to be prepared in Heber. 
Expect lots of theft, partial nudity, maybe some vandalism.

The location is right where FR road 082 and 083 meet if I read it correctly off their site.

Possible a few thousand might attend. All dropping the deuce in the woods. Beating drums and chanting.


----------



## Huge29

Weren't they just here in the Uintahs about 8-9 years ago and it ended up being pretty anticlimatic?


----------



## hondodawg

Huge29 said:


> Weren't they just here in the Uintahs about 8-9 years ago and it ended up being pretty anticlimatic?


I'm not sure. I've ran into them down in the south end of the state. Most are low key, leave us alone, and let us smoke our weed.


----------



## Springville Shooter

They met in my hunting spot in Nor Cal one year. Not good news. They steal, they are gross, and they crap everywhere. They are not environmentally friendly. Lots of hairy, gross, naked chicks for anyone who is interested.-------SS


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> Weren't they just here in the Uintahs about 8-9 years ago and it ended up being pretty anticlimatic?


Yeah, it was on the West Branch of the Black's Fork around Lyman Lake. There was a bajillion deputized LEO on horses and wheelers. The Sheriffs Dept and Forest Service tried their best to stop it but just moved it from one spot on the North Slope to another.

I took Mrs Goob and gave an impromptu seminar on wild mushroom identification. It was a lot of fun. There were people from all walks of life there. Quite a few doctors and lawyers and such driving big high-dollar motor homes.

Evanston was full of traveling Rainbow people before and after the event. I had a contract with the Wyoming Game & Fish back then and the Rainbow people kinda homesteaded on some of the state property I took care of; made a mess, were naughty.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth

hondodawg said:


> Possible a few thousand might attend. All dropping the deuce in the woods. Beating drums and chanting.


 I have heard they drop a lot of dookies, but deuces too?:shock: That's just wrong!


----------



## Fowlmouth

I was going to make a derogatory remark about the title of this post, but :tape2:. 
(just read the title and you will figure it out) lol!


----------



## GaryFish

You'd think that between Sturgis, Burning Man and the whole Occupy movement, these folks would have their fill of camping out. Because really, I'm not convinced it isn't the same folks at all of these things.


----------



## Huge29

Apparently they made more trouble than I recalled http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30343975&ni...concerns-in-heber&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory
I do recall driving through Evingston days after it was over, I missed the mushroom seminar, and there were several hitchhiking through. the few that I encountered were pretty friendly and decent.


----------



## GaryFish

That's kind of funny right there. Wards and stakes are moving their girls camps to avoid the Rainbow people. I get it. But it is still kind of funny.

"Let's go brother! Pack up da women and chid'rn. Dem Rainbows is comin'!


----------



## Finnegan

GaryFish said:


> You'd think that between Sturgis, Burning Man and the whole Occupy movement, these folks would have their fill of camping out. Because really, I'm not convinced it isn't the same folks at all of these things.


That's only because you don't know anything about any of "them".


----------



## goosefreak

okay, who all has a paintball gun??


----------



## shaner

goosefreak said:


> okay, who all has a paintball gun??


Amen.
As sportsman we need to protect our wild places from being trashed and 'dumped' upon.
A paintball gun could come in handy at Willard Bay during the annual crappie 'rape'.


----------



## wyogoob

Mrs Goob and I used to clean litter on the North Slope Road from Rt 150 (Mirror Lake Highway) over to Mt Elizabeth. The road was the dirtiest we ever seen it that summer they had the Rainbow thingie over there.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I'm just glad they chose up there. They had 2 different sites, the other was down here in emery county/san pete county by Joes Valley. Working at the sheriffs office it was becoming quite the logistic nightmare. Thank goodness our roads are to rough for their buses and motorhomes!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Sorry I would rather them not do this at all, but I'm glad I don't have to deal with them.


----------



## Bears Butt

If you research their websites they paint a pretty good picture of being kind and obedient and law abiding folks. They just want to have a very large camp and drink a few drinks and smoke some stuff and have a good and fun time...all peaceable and such...AND they even have a clean up crew that stays after everyone else is gone and they clean up EVERYTHING behind them and then refurbish the grounds with fresh seeds and stuff. They sound like a very likeable bunch.
BUT, they also warn the locals (you and me) that there are those who come to their gatherings with other things in mind and they wish we would not cater to them...pan handlers etc.
Like Goob said, they are from all walks of life, some of them walk in with everything they own on their backs, while others come with their $100,000 coaches and all the fineries. 
Other than the fact that 20,000 people stomping around in one forest area devastating everything in their path, possibly a few poached animals and a few hundred beer cans tossed into the bushes, what harm?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Bears Butt said:


> If you research their websites they paint a pretty good picture of being kind and obedient and law abiding folks. They just want to have a very large camp and drink a few drinks and smoke some stuff and have a good and fun time...all peaceable and such...AND they even have a clean up crew that stays after everyone else is gone and they clean up EVERYTHING behind them and then refurbish the grounds with fresh seeds and stuff. They sound like a very likeable bunch.
> BUT, they also warn the locals (you and me) that there are those who come to their gatherings with other things in mind and they wish we would not cater to them...pan handlers etc.
> Like Goob said, they are from all walks of life, some of them walk in with everything they own on their backs, while others come with their $100,000 coaches and all the fineries.
> Other than the fact that 20,000 people stomping around in one forest area devastating everything in their path, possibly a few poached animals and a few hundred beer cans tossed into the bushes, what harm?


 And the Feds are more worried about a few cows roaming around the desert in Nevada. :rapture:


----------



## polarbear

So much for peace, love, and harmony:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30433196&nid=960&s_cid=rec1


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

polarbear said:


> So much for peace, love, and harmony:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30433196&nid=960&s_cid=rec1


Alas, Utah now has a confirmed grizzly bear and this one packs a knife.

Same sow right here.


----------



## wyogoob

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Alas, Utah now has a confirmed grizzly bear and this one packs a knife.
> 
> Same sow right here.


I'm sayin' "Photoshopped" Any videos?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I bet her armpits smell good.-----SS


----------



## Fowlmouth

Springville Shooter said:


> I bet her armpits smell good.-----SS


 I bet she can braid her armpits. -O,-


----------



## delement87

i drew a wastach archery LE tag this year. how is this gonna effect my hunt? should i just plan on staying away from the tree huggers and try to hunt a different area?


----------



## Kwalk3

delement87 said:


> i drew a wastach archery LE tag this year. how is this gonna effect my hunt? should i just plan on staying away from the tree huggers and try to hunt a different area?


They should be gone by the time the hunt rolls around


----------



## Springville Shooter

.....just hope you don't shoot a bull that has been wallowing in a hippie poo-pit. That would put a whole new meaning to "big stinky"------SS


----------



## Fowlmouth

Springville Shooter said:


> .....just hope you don't shoot a bull that has been wallowing in a hippie poo-pit. That would put a whole new meaning to "big stinky"------SS


 Oh, I was so excited for the archery elk hunt too.........This may have just ruined it for me. Now I am going to have to carefully inspect the elk before I put an arrow through it. Thanks SS


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> I'm sayin' "Photoshopped" Any videos?
> 
> .


I don't know, looks like a legit grizz to me. With all due respect, I'd prefer *not* to have to watch the video.


----------



## Loke

Coincidence???? I think not.
http://fox13now.com/2014/06/21/videos-bigfoot-sighted-near-sundance-utah/


----------



## Fowlmouth

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30460546&ni...cused-of-assault-with-tire-iron&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## Al Hansen

GaryFish said:


> You'd think that between Sturgis, Burning Man and the whole Occupy movement, these folks would have their fill of camping out. Because really, I'm not convinced it isn't the same folks at all of these things.


It's not a campout. It's a lifestyle. I was up in Kemmerer a couple of weeks ago and saw a bunch of them in front of the local grocery store. They had just jumped off the train hobo style. What a dirty ugly crowd. hey wait a minute, I go to Sturgis !!


----------



## Bax*

Fowlmouth said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30460546&ni...cused-of-assault-with-tire-iron&s_cid=queue-3


She is a real cutie pie! -O,-

I am wondering how much damage they are causing to the area while they spend far too long camping in one single area? This can't be good for the environment or wildlife.


----------



## wyogoob

Some interesting comments here on past Rainbow Gatherings in Utah and Montana. Some of these are by people I know and respect. The excerpts are from Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Family :_

The environmental impact of the Rainbow Family is often significant, easily overwhelming the meager resources available at most National Forest campgrounds. Members of the Rainbow Family have previously used nearby medical facilities and have left significant bills unpaid, as well as costing local animal control agencies who treated parvovirus amongst the dogs at the Rainbow Gathering in 2006.[5] Though the Rainbow Family removes its trash after a gathering, the Forest Service has criticized their cleanup efforts as being only "cosmetic" and "not rehabilitation by any stretch of the imagination." Cleanup crews have had to bury compost piles and cover fire pits.
Conversely, The Rainbows received high marks for their clean-up efforts after the Utah Nationals in 2003. "The Rainbows did a good job of cleaning up the site and following through with their commitments to restore the site," stated Stephen Ryberg, district ranger for the forest's Evanston and Mountain View districts. "Things went well from a resource standpoint."[citation needed]
Summit County health officials also had a positive assessment of the site, said Bob Swensen, environmental director for the agency: "My opinion is, it looks as if no one had been there," Swensen concluded. "I'd have to give them an 'A' for their cleanup."[6]
Similarly, in Montana in 2000, then governor Marc Racicot declared a "state of emergency" because of the alleged coming environmental destruction of the Rainbows on the National Forest. A year later, Dennis Havig, the District ranger from the nearby town of Wisdom, commented that "There were 23,000 people here and you can find virtually no trash. There's an aspect of diminished vegetation, but you'd have to look hard to see the damage. The untrained eye isn't going to see it."[7]

_I remember all the LEO and deputized National Forest Service people at the Rainbow Gathering I went to on the North Slope. Many were on horseback. I thought it was a little chaotic on the part of all the Government agencies. The whole thing reminded me of a scene out of _The Planet Of The Apes_ movie where the apes, on horseback and all carrying firearms, were chasing the the humans all over the place.

The location of the Gathering Place was changed several times that year. I don't remember why now. They finally settled, got permitted or permission or whatever, on a meadow around Lyman Lake. I do remember the F.S. making everyone move their parked vehicles, motor homes and all, down the road far from the gathering place. I had to park over 1 1/2 miles away. Vehicles were parked all the way up the east side of Lizzy (Mt Elizabeth).

My wife and I kept our clothes on and enjoyed the experience, hanging with people our age mostly; business owners, doctors and lawyers and such. :smile:


----------



## Fowlmouth

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30496093&ni...t-arrested-for-robbery-in-heber&s_cid=queue-2

This guy must have washed his face with his dirty underwear.......


----------



## Catherder

Another participant passed away up there. They seem to be dropping like flies.

http://www.kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_12261.shtml

Uh, maybe the flies analogy was a bad one.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Another participant passed away up there. They seem to be dropping like flies.
> 
> http://www.kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_12261.shtml
> 
> Uh, maybe the flies analogy was a bad one.


Now wait a minute, the guy was 68 years old. He went to bed in a tent and never woke up. The chances of any 68 year old man going to bed and not waking up are high.

Anyway that's one of the reasons I sleep on the ground when ever I can. People die in tents for crying out loud.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

We need to amend the title of this thread and add the words......."and going"------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster

What is it three or four so far found dead.


----------



## Huge29

These guys are a real treat! I have an associate with a cabin up there and they have had to kick this group of three out of three different properties. When they kicked them out of the third one they wanted the guy to help them out just so they could eat. "Can't you go sell that ATV or that pistol so we can get something to eat?" Mind you these guys come from all over the country, apparently not the best at logistics.


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> What is it three or four so far found dead.


 five

never let the truth stand in the way of a good story

.


----------



## koltraynor

Soooo if someone wanted to camp at say currant Creek this week would say yes or no? Oh and with kids.


----------



## Fowlmouth

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30557244&ni...ail-officials-say&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


----------



## wyogoob

Fowlmouth said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30557244&ni...ail-officials-say&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


Whoa, take a look at those mug shots. It'll be quiet in Rock Springs this weekend.

.


----------



## RandomElk16

Fowlmouth said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30557244&ni...ail-officials-say&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


Just came to post this.. Hellova party!


----------



## Dunkem

Thats a nice looking bunch-O,-Bet the jail smells nice.


----------



## wyogoob

Funny how people are gaged by their appearance. 

Uh........you know they look a lot like those popular actors on those ******* TV shows....gator hunters, ginseng gatherers, duck call manufacturers, catfish and turtle noodlers, vehicle repo guys.......the list is endless.

I wonder what mainstream America thinks of me long hair and a beard, all dressed up in camo, sitting on a dead elk rifle in one hand and a nice chunck of liver in the other??? I should put a pic up on facebook.

Well anyway, good luck to all those hippies. For some it's just a dumb phase they're going through, like tying flies or reloading. For others it's a way of life.

.



.


----------



## Cooky

I kind of think the world needs people like that. Just to show us it's possible. Oh and Goob, you forgot the Mountain Monster hunters. Those guys are my new favorites.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> I kind of think the world needs people like that. Just to show us it's possible. Oh and Goob, you forgot the Mountain Monster hunters. Those guys are my new favorites.


Haven't seen them guys. Do they chase Bigfoot? Zombies?

.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Haven't seen them guys. Do they chase Bigfoot? Zombies?
> 
> .


No. They chase Utah wolves, grizz and wolverines.


----------



## brookieguy1

Dirty, nasty, air-wasting POS turd laying, wilderness-raping, campspot stealing, stinky, non-hygenic, UGLY, restroom ruining, socially intrusive, flag burning wastes of human tissue.
Did I mention I don't care for them?
Oh, and when they were in the Uintas by Lyman Lake a few years back they created a traffic slowdown along the dirt road from Highway 150 to Bridger Lake. Inexcusable. The air outside the truck actually stunk from their B.O.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Dunkem said:


> Thats a nice looking bunch-O,-Bet the jail smells nice.


Probably smells like campfire and swass..........:emptybath:


----------



## brookieguy1

Fowlmouth said:


> Probably smells like campfire and swass..........:emptybath:


Oh much, much worse than that. We're talking 6-8 weeks of scroad scum, panty mustard and pit build-up that cant be scraped off with a jackhammer! The absolute epitomy of human trash.


----------



## RandomElk16

Is the rainbow gathering like the gatherings manson use to have? Looks like the same crowd.


----------



## wyogoob

RandomElk16 said:


> Is the rainbow gathering like the gatherings manson use to have? Looks like the same crowd.


 I cant say, never went to a Manson gathering.

.


----------



## wyogoob

brookieguy1 said:


> ................................................
> Oh, and when they were in the Uintas by Lyman Lake a few years back they created a traffic slowdown along the dirt road from Highway 150 to Bridger Lake. Inexcusable. The air outside the truck actually stunk from their B.O.


Uh............we were just walking down the road. The Forest Service made everyone park a long way away from the gathering place.

The B.O. was horse poop. There were a bajillion deputized knuckleheads on horseback and an equal number on those ATV thingies.

I'm thinking of going to this one. Sounds like there won't be any Utah people there; they'll all be in Evanston for the 4th of July weekend.

.


----------



## klbzdad

Yeah, peace loving and in tune with nature......parasites, I would say!!!!

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...athering-putting-big-strain-on-resources.html


----------



## wyogoob

Fowlmouth said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30557244&ni...ail-officials-say&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


Hey, that pic of all the mug shots looks like page 3 of my high school senior class yearbook.

.


----------



## Catherder

klbzdad said:


> Yeah, peace loving and in tune with nature......parasites, I would say!!!!
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...athering-putting-big-strain-on-resources.html


Are you calling these folks parasites or are you showing compassion on them and commenting that they are afflicted with parasites?

I do imagine the Wasatch county jail might meed to be de-loused.


----------



## klbzdad

^^^In some cases, both prolly applies.


----------



## Dunkem

This thread got me thinking,so I found some old pictures of myself from 30-40 years ago.:shock:Guess I looked abit scary myself.Then I thought about my failed trip to Woodstock,car broke down half way there,had to phone home for money to get it fixed,Wait for it to get fixed,return home,getting harrased by old ******** in every diner.Ah heck those were the days!eace:


----------



## 12many

I'm curious about the Forest Service 14 day camping limit or did they increase to 16 days? 
I remember getting a bit of talking to on an archery elk hunt a few years back from a FS gal that couldnt be for certian that I had been their the whole time, just that someone had been in the camp. Just curious


----------



## Fowlmouth

It's probably because of so many people coming and going, it's near impossible to keep track of who has been there for 14 days. I'm sure some of these folks will be there all summer.


----------



## coydogg

I had two of these dirtbags ask me for change and directions today. Told them to turn around and walk the way they came. Then asked if that was enough change and direction for them.


----------



## delement87

seen the "gathering" yesterday. how does the forest service deal with going off roads in vehicles? they had a whole meadow full of cars. 400-500 cars at least.


----------



## wyogoob

When they had the gathering at Lyman Lake Mrs Goob and I picked up a couple of them that were hitch-hiking and took them to Lyman.

A week before that we gave a couple of Rainbow People a ride that had ran out of gas in an old broken down van. They were between Bullfrog and Hanksville. All we had was mixed gas so we helped them out.

I figure they'd do the same for me. If not, I don't care.

I believe in Karma baby. 

.


----------



## Critter

I think that for the majority of them there is nothing wrong with them except for a different way of life than the majority of us. There are good ones and bad ones and all you hear about are the bad one.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Now that the gathering is over and people start to leave, officials are worried about abandoned pets. Well at least the Rainbow folks didn't put them on the spit. :shock::EAT:
http://www.kutv.com/news/features/local/stories/vid_7073.shtml


----------



## richardjb

The local paper calls them "Diverse Nomads". Looking at them and being downwind of them reminds me when we called them hippies. "Diverse Nomads" my rear end!


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> This thread got me thinking,so I found some old pictures of myself from 30-40 years ago.:shock:Guess I looked abit scary myself.Then I thought about my failed trip to Woodstock,car broke down half way there,had to phone home for money to get it fixed,Wait for it to get fixed,return home,getting harrased by old ******** in every diner.Ah heck those were the days!eace:


I'm thinkin if there's a Hippie Hall of Fame you and I will be in it.

I remember my dad just hated hippies. I wish he was alive. Most of the folks running the country are ex-hippies. Look how good that's goin' for them...........uh, never mind.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Still more arrests.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30630834&ni...d-as-rainbow-family-leaves-utah&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## gia rho

*re the hippies are coming!*
...
*thank you! - thank you! - thank you utah!*
we've been through your fine state more than a few times now...

*we missed the more recent rainbow gathering in utah but we made it to the gathering in southern utah back in naught-eight.*
that rainbow gathering transformed our lives forever-after!
we visited three healing camps belonging to hindus, tibetans, and christians.
...
*one kind healer picked us up and then proceeded from healing us to having sex with us... *
they gave us a very accurate chakra reading.
...
*staties nailed us on our way out, but we got away with a little - those are not the droids you are looking for...*
we had picked up an honest-to-god saint at the gathering, a guy we knew from san francisco whom we drove to his home in northern california.
...
*so maybe that was really three miracles by our saint?*
blessed be.
_...
*that guy was present for two miracles in our life which is why we call him a saint.*_
we dunno 'bout the honest to god part, but it fits the story well enough...
...
*in the first miracle that we attribute to our saint we fell down a chimney and got our ass killed.*
then we were resurrected by a pantheon of egyptian deities, a bunch of old pals of ours - we saw osiris as well as anubis, isis, hathor, thoth (aka horus), ra, and set, seven of them in all back then...
...
*ra came home with us to bless our courtyard in gaskill the very next day after the saint turned up at our door for the first time ever to help clear up our karma.*
we'd sure love to see that saintly guy again.
...
*when the saint turned up we were assaulted by our sweetheart's soon-to-be dead, sooner-to-be ex-hubbie.*
every blow that landed on us in our fight with our polyamorous sweetie's poly hubbie helped to heal us!
when he tried to strangle us we calmly pushed away offered help from a bestie.
then we defeated our new sweetie's hubbie with just raw nerve by calmly looking him in the eye the whole time he futilely tried to strangle a semi-immortal being...
...
*being semi-immortal is no big deal...*
just hope that we don't have to prove your semi-immortality to you anytime soon.
...
*here's why you might need that help real soon...*
why do scientists claim that earth's sixth mass extinction event is presently in progress and that it's humanity's fault?
...
*we'll always be grateful to utah for two miracles in our life, maybe more...*
we nearly got nailed for possession of a small forgotten lump of hashish by the staties in utah...
the staties wrecked our car to find that hash, leaving our car barely fit enough to be driven away.
they stole our hash of course.
...
*may you never be the droids the man is looking for...*
and if you are, then may you spell very well in self-defense with your good karma and your natural shadow-magic...
...
_*-enjoy!*
love, gia-grigori-rho, et al..._


----------



## APD

gia rho said:


> *re the hippies are coming!*
> ...
> *thank you! - thank you! - thank you utah!*
> we've been through your fine state more than a few times now...
> 
> *we missed the more recent rainbow gathering in utah but we made it to the gathering in southern utah back in naught-eight.*
> that rainbow gathering transformed our lives forever-after!
> we visited three healing camps belonging to hindus, tibetans, and christians.
> ...
> *one kind healer picked us up and then proceeded from healing us to having sex with us... *
> they gave us a very accurate chakra reading.
> ...
> *staties nailed us on our way out, but we got away with a little - those are not the droids you are looking for...*
> we had picked up an honest-to-god saint at the gathering, a guy we knew from san francisco whom we drove to his home in northern california.
> ...
> *so maybe that was really three miracles by our saint?*
> blessed be.
> _...
> *that guy was present for two miracles in our life which is why we call him a saint.*_
> we dunno 'bout the honest to god part, but it fits the story well enough...
> ...
> *in the first miracle that we attribute to our saint we fell down a chimney and got our ass killed.*
> then we were resurrected by a pantheon of egyptian deities, a bunch of old pals of ours - we saw osiris as well as anubis, isis, hathor, thoth (aka horus), ra, and set, seven of them in all back then...
> ...
> *ra came home with us to bless our courtyard in gaskill the very next day after the saint turned up at our door for the first time ever to help clear up our karma.*
> we'd sure love to see that saintly guy again.
> ...
> *when the saint turned up we were assaulted by our sweetheart's soon-to-be dead, sooner-to-be ex-hubbie.*
> every blow that landed on us in our fight with our polyamorous sweetie's poly hubbie helped to heal us!
> when he tried to strangle us we calmly pushed away offered help from a bestie.
> then we defeated our new sweetie's hubbie with just raw nerve by calmly looking him in the eye the whole time he futilely tried to strangle a semi-immortal being...
> ...
> *being semi-immortal is no big deal...*
> just hope that we don't have to prove your semi-immortality to you anytime soon.
> ...
> *here's why you might need that help real soon...*
> why do scientists claim that earth's sixth mass extinction event is presently in progress and that it's humanity's fault?
> ...
> *we'll always be grateful to utah for two miracles in our life, maybe more...*
> we nearly got nailed for possession of a small forgotten lump of hashish by the staties in utah...
> the staties wrecked our car to find that hash, leaving our car barely fit enough to be driven away.
> they stole our hash of course.
> ...
> *may you never be the droids the man is looking for...*
> and if you are, then may you spell very well in self-defense with your good karma and your natural shadow-magic...
> ...
> _*-enjoy!*
> love, gia-grigori-rho, et al..._


Uh, what?


----------



## gia rho

APD said:


> Uh, what?


well, your fine state helped us out big time is what, so thank you!


----------



## MrShane

gia rho said:


> well, your fine state helped us out big time is what, so thank you!


Crazy coincidence.
That is exactly what happened to me also!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Eight year old thread bumped by a troll.


----------



## wyogoob

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## gia rho

MrShane said:


> Crazy coincidence.
> That is exactly what happened to me also!


*<nods to mr. shane>*
if you have a similar story we'd love to hear it!
...

*we met lots of wonderful people at the utah gathering in naught-eight, but we did worry about the environmental impact.*

it seemed dead certain that even with restoration crews provided for long-term cleanup that there would be long-term consequences as well.
...

*but people need to gather for a sense of identity...*
not everyone can identify with cars, bars, guns, and country music.
...

*we are part hippie, part punk, so the anarchic event of the gathering seemed very attractive.*
anarchy may even be hypocritically endorsed by the government of the stolen states of amurca because we may have the wealthiest most selfish criminals on earth.

they write laws to suit themselves and then break their own laws at their own convenience.

if that's not anarchy then what is?
...

*real anarchy is about self government, anarchy does not mean no government...*
but real anarchy only works with _responsible_ self-government.

the people at the gatherings try to achieve that goal and superficially succeed even if the long-term environmental damage is still somewhat poorly mitigated.

how many people concerned about utah's parklands still drive big gas-guzzling suvs, eh?

that is surely not responsible self-governance but overall it does a lot more damage then a few thousand hippies in a very nice park.

it's just that you can't immediately see the consequences of wasting fuel; you may prefer to ignore the consequences taking heavy vehicles off-road just for fun of it, but it is easy to see the consequences of too many people in too small a space all partying very hard all at once.

we are all still growing up - it takes a big man to see his own faults and to become more responsible.
...

*the united states tried to be a big man by stepping-up to help the world with the long-term environmental damages that we have caused and inspired the rest of the world to cause by our own very poor examples.*
we did that very good big thing by initiating the kyoto protocol.

dan quayle did that for us but then the junior george bush pulled us out of it because the rest of the world didn't want to let us bully or dominate them any more; he wanted the usa to both have its cake and eat it too.
...

*anyone concerned about the environment should be much more concerned about supporting the kyoto protocol than protesting a bunch of light-hearted hippie wanna-be do-gooders.*
...

*-enjoy!*
_love gia-rho-gharveyn, etc, et al..._


...


wyogoob said:


> This is my favorite thread.


*thank you for your support of this thread mrs goob!*
we dunno why someone is crying troll here...

or maybe we do?

in our own experience it would be hard men who create mean times...

we wanted to remember the utah gathering fondly and found a good place to help us do just that...

so thank you, thank you, thank you!
...

*if we interrupted a tight little internet echo-chamber that reinforces anti-hippie sentiments, then we think that the hippies deserve better representation, so here we are representing as best we know how...*

so please don't take the local trolls' rude remarks too seriously...

we never do.
...

*we love trolls, the longer we can keep a troll engaged with us the less likely they are to attack a weaker person whom they can bully and possibly even hurt.*

the more people see good examples of handling trolls with patience, tolerance, and kindness the better those people will be able to grow stronger and more compassionate.

so bless your heart for being a good moderator mrs goob!

although maybe the -b- should really be a -d- as in mrs good...

wyoming still looks very good to us.

go peanuts!
...

*and oh my! - the the things that we remember that are yet to happen... *
that is some scary stuff...

*why do scientists claim that earth's sixth mass extinction event is presently in progress and that it's humanity's fault?*

here's what we remembered - *twenty-seventy-six*

oh and just so you know, we are a bit anti-capitalist, so no caps at all when we write...

let's level the playing field for all!

enlightened capitalism can only exist with enlightened anarchy!
...

_*-enjoy!*
love, gia-rho-grigs..._


----------



## MrShane

Goob,
I think he/she/it is hinting at having their next ‘party’ in Evanston, Utah?


----------



## gia rho

MrShane said:


> Goob,
> I think he/she/it is hinting at having their next ‘party’ in Evanston, Utah?


*we wish!*

and -it- will do... 
we are pretty flexible there, some of us appear to be machines...
...

*we are too lame to make it to another gathering, nor are we affiliated, we've only been to two gathering events but both of them helped to change our life for the better.*

if we had our choice of sites it would always be somewhere where fresh water is clean and plentiful...

we have been told that the hardships for the initiated at drier locations may be dangerous.

we had a lovely late-night skinny dip in a wonderful but a bit too-shallow river on our visit...

its hard to beat how profoundly your generous state helped to change our life for the better.

so thank you again!

*-enjoy!*
_love, gia-rho-grigs... et al..._


----------



## Bax*

What in the hell did I just read?


----------



## MrShane

gia rho said:


> *we wish!*
> 
> and -it- will do...
> we are pretty flexible there, some of us appear to be machines...
> ...
> 
> *we are too lame to make it to another gathering, nor are we affiliated, we've only been to two gathering events but both of them helped to change our life for the better.*
> 
> if we had our choice of sites it would always be somewhere where fresh water is clean and plentiful...
> 
> we have been told that the hardships for the initiated at drier locations may be dangerous.
> 
> we had a lovely late-night skinny dip in a wonderful but a bit too-shallow river on our visit...
> 
> its hard to beat how profoundly your generous state helped to change our life for the better.
> 
> so thank you again!
> 
> *-enjoy!*
> _love, gia-rho-grigs... et al..._


Sorry about your accident while skinny dipping in such shallow water.
Did you and your friends damage some tender ‘gear’?


----------



## 2full

I didn't do enough drugs in the 70's to understand this conversation.


----------



## APD

For plentiful water I'd suggest your next gathering be back east or in the south east if you dare. But you may already know, that type of schit don't fly down there.


----------



## wyogoob

MrShane said:


> Goob,
> I think he/she/it is hinting at having their next ‘party’ in Evanston, Utah?


Ha....uh, it's "Evingston"

I don't know.

When the permit for the Gathering up at Lyman Lake ran out a number of those folks homesteaded out at Woodruff Narrows Reservoir north of Evanston. I had the WY G&F maintenance contract for the Narrows back then so I got to see some of these people again....and clean up the mess after they left.

Like I said, me and Mrs Goob went to the Rainbow Gathering up at Lyman Lake. We had a nice time found the whole thing interesting...kinda like things when we were 18 yeras old in 1969, the Summer of Love.

Those were the days, let me tell ya.


----------



## Bax*

gia rho said:


> *re the hippies are coming!*
> ...
> *thank you! - thank you! - thank you utah!*
> we've been through your fine state more than a few times now...
> 
> *we missed the more recent rainbow gathering in utah but we made it to the gathering in southern utah back in naught-eight.*
> that rainbow gathering transformed our lives forever-after!
> we visited three healing camps belonging to hindus, tibetans, and christians.
> ...
> *one kind healer picked us up and then proceeded from healing us to having sex with us... *
> they gave us a very accurate chakra reading.
> ...
> *staties nailed us on our way out, but we got away with a little - those are not the droids you are looking for...*
> we had picked up an honest-to-god saint at the gathering, a guy we knew from san francisco whom we drove to his home in northern california.
> ...
> *so maybe that was really three miracles by our saint?*
> blessed be.
> _...
> *that guy was present for two miracles in our life which is why we call him a saint.*_
> we dunno 'bout the honest to god part, but it fits the story well enough...
> ...
> *in the first miracle that we attribute to our saint we fell down a chimney and got our ass killed.*
> then we were resurrected by a pantheon of egyptian deities, a bunch of old pals of ours - we saw osiris as well as anubis, isis, hathor, thoth (aka horus), ra, and set, seven of them in all back then...
> ...
> *ra came home with us to bless our courtyard in gaskill the very next day after the saint turned up at our door for the first time ever to help clear up our karma.*
> we'd sure love to see that saintly guy again.
> ...
> *when the saint turned up we were assaulted by our sweetheart's soon-to-be dead, sooner-to-be ex-hubbie.*
> every blow that landed on us in our fight with our polyamorous sweetie's poly hubbie helped to heal us!
> when he tried to strangle us we calmly pushed away offered help from a bestie.
> then we defeated our new sweetie's hubbie with just raw nerve by calmly looking him in the eye the whole time he futilely tried to strangle a semi-immortal being...
> ...
> *being semi-immortal is no big deal...*
> just hope that we don't have to prove your semi-immortality to you anytime soon.
> ...
> *here's why you might need that help real soon...*
> why do scientists claim that earth's sixth mass extinction event is presently in progress and that it's humanity's fault?
> ...
> *we'll always be grateful to utah for two miracles in our life, maybe more...*
> we nearly got nailed for possession of a small forgotten lump of hashish by the staties in utah...
> the staties wrecked our car to find that hash, leaving our car barely fit enough to be driven away.
> they stole our hash of course.
> ...
> *may you never be the droids the man is looking for...*
> and if you are, then may you spell very well in self-defense with your good karma and your natural shadow-magic...
> ...
> _*-enjoy!*
> love, gia-grigori-rho, et al..._


----------



## Vanilla

I took these last week. I’m sure there is enough supply here to help us understand the post.


----------



## Bax*

Seriously, I was wondering if I had a stroke after reading that post.

Maybe it’s my grammar pickiness; but reading all those unrelated points made me want to wash my eyes with ammonia and wallow in broken glass before taking a bath on hot sauce.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I took these last week. I’m sure there is enough supply here to help us understand the post.
> 
> View attachment 152596
> 
> View attachment 152598
> 
> View attachment 152597
> 
> View attachment 152595


Looks like the building down the road from me

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane

Vanilla said:


> I took these last week. I’m sure there is enough supply here to help us understand the post.
> 
> View attachment 152596
> 
> View attachment 152598
> 
> View attachment 152597
> 
> View attachment 152595


Check Vanilla’s pockets before he leaves the building!


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> I took these last week. I’m sure there is enough supply here to help us understand the post.
> 
> View attachment 152596
> 
> View attachment 152598
> 
> View attachment 152597
> 
> View attachment 152595



I'm not sure. 

I think Goob will need to find us some psychedelic mushrooms in addition for us to achieve the level of enlightenment required to understand the post. 

I am curious about Nilla's backstory on how he got to take the pics though.


----------



## JerryH

Willie Nelson's place?


----------



## Vanilla

Catherder said:


> I am curious about Nilla's backstory on how he got to take the pics though.


Gotta pay for my Kuiu camo somehow!


----------



## Vanilla

My work takes me to interesting places, like this facility in the pictures above in Aurora. Quite the operation! 

Not my first trip into the “legal” marijuana business. This one below was from Spokane.


----------



## 2full

My only request is........Share !!


----------



## CPAjeff

Dang, so that’s what a bag of $200k looks like. 🤑🤑

Love the hair - #baldisbeautiful!


----------

